# Does your 922 bleed?



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

I have noticed that when in total darkness when the receiver is turned off, the only light on is the TURBOHD light. I have found out from this forum that is normal.

*My questions is does your 922 bleed the blue light from the TURBOHD light to the other "menu' touch buttons when the unit is turned off. On mine the 'jump' 'system info' and 'mode' have some bleed over from the TURBOHD light. Just checking to see if that is a normal design flaw or if my front touch panel is going.*

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's normal, as the plastic cover has own thickness, eg it do guide some light to all its body. I can see in a dark room the 'bleeding' up to the 'diamond' area.


----------

